# New spathe for me: C. pygmaea



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi guys, this is my new spathe of Cryptocoryne Pygmaea. Sorry about the bad pictures, but it wasn't so easy 


















Regards


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! Usually pygmaea throws up several spathes in a row - watch it throw 2-3 more in the next few weeks.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yep, I saw one more upcomming...


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Congratulations!*

*BTW, what's the characteristic difference between a C pygmaea and C lutea?*


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

In the ones I have, C. lutea is very different in leaves shape and color, c. lutea is "bright" green and c. pygmaea color is brown & green mixed, as you see in the pictures. In my case, c. lutea is more similar to c.nevillii and c.lucens.
Regards


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats. The plants look nice and full.


----------

